# [PICHEAVY] Vision2k1´s Focus RS STORY :-)



## Vision2k1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, this is my Focus RS MK2 (2010)

here is my Story

2011

Gtechniq 



























Wolfgang Fuzion Estate Wax






































































































































































































Brakes before:


















































































































































































































Gtechniq 


























































































































































Tools:


















New Wax




















































































































































































Anti Scratch Session


----------



## Vision2k1 (Sep 26, 2010)

2012


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Caramba Edelwachs

























Photosession with frederic









http://www.facebook.com/fredericschlosserphotography









http://www.facebook.com/fredericschlosserphotography









http://www.facebook.com/fredericschlosserphotography









http://www.facebook.com/fredericschlosserphotography









http://www.facebook.com/fredericschlosserphotography









http://www.facebook.com/fredericschlosserphotography

Carwash the Greeny








http://www.facebook.com/fredericschlosserphotography









http://www.facebook.com/fredericschlosserphotography

i hope your enjoy


----------



## BelgianR26 (Aug 7, 2012)

Me like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Pic heavy indeed nice to see. Some great work there man cars looks very fresh and clean. Loving the alloy beading.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

best colour for this car

looks stunning you should be very proud

well done


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

really stunning work. your professional photos are brilliant.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Very, very nice indeed! :thumb:

Great photography at the end there!



One thing that would bug me and it's very minor, but the Ford centre caps on the wheels aren't reading in line with the RS badge. I feel the need to straighten them lol.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Pic heavy indeed :lol:

Amazing work, the car is nothing short of amazing!

loving the pro photos :thumb:


----------



## fordsi11 (Jul 2, 2012)

Brilliant finish to the paintwork, can't say im a fan of the green callipers think it looks abit tacky IMO but each to their own. Them last few pictures are breathtaking!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great work and thread!! Beautiful car and loads of pics!
The artistic ones at the end are a treat for sore eyes!!!
Respect... :thumb:

ps: Is it me or the color has lost a fraction of its vibrancy?


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Speechless!


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Excellent post! ALL of the photography is just outstanding.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Stunning.

Thanks for taking the time to post this, some fantastic results and great pictures too...:thumb:

Nice choice of caliper paint colour too, but then I would say that.


----------



## Vision2k1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for your comments, it isnt a big writeup cause i dont want to take many hours to create a good english explanation.

 greets from germany


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin pics and a crackin job mate


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

very nice - cracking car, superb shots and hope the Gtechniq nano monkeys do their good work for you :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

enjoyed that! thanks :thumb:


----------



## Vision2k1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thx rob, i have so much to use the getchniq products. Unfortunately, the products must be used within twelve months. otherwise they expire. with the tire dressing I wasnt very happy. there are other products in germany for less money and longer durability. Thanks for your trial dressing.


----------



## jerkyboy18 (May 4, 2011)

same colour as mine love it


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

yes the tyre dressing wasnt that good. Same as the C6...


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

absolutely stunning! those pictures just make it look amazing, nice job


----------



## skiron (Jan 26, 2012)

great car
great work
great pics


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job
Wow, super Bericht Vision:thumb:
Finde deinen RS einfach nur geil:doublesho
Aber die Politur hat sich ja fast nicht gelohnt, sieht zumindest auf
den Bildern so aus, da waren fast keine Kratzer vorhanden:lol:
Die Bilder von Frederic Schlosser sind traumhaft, selten so gute Bilder
gesehn:argie:


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

wow very nice love the photo shoot 

tristan


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

i want your car!
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

........wow


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That looks very nice indeed  :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

epic 
:thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

amazing, beading porn!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:argie: :argie: :argie:


----------

